# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 Launch Video Leaked: World's Fastest GPU



## btarunr (Mar 21, 2012)

An alleged marketing video of NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 680, slated for after launch, got leaked and uploaded to YouTube by an Italian-speaking YouTube user (going by the Italian used in the description). The part that makes it look genuine is it features NVIDIA's VP for Corporate Marketing Ujesh Desai, holding the graphics card, and detailing it. He claims that NVIDIA set out to build the fastest GPU - "and accomplished it." The entire bouquet of new features introduced with the GeForce GTX 680 has been disclosed in the video, to great detail. 





Watch the video (embedded from YouTube) after the break.












*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't remember nvidia making launch videos for past generations, or maybe I missed them?

Nice video but very heavy on marketing, although that's normal considering it's an official promo.


----------



## xkche (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!!! 

Just 1 day to see if this is true!

Shake the market nvidia, give us a price war


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2012)

where that a pair of Mailmen with the triple monitors? hehehehe


----------



## badtaylorx (Mar 21, 2012)

video works.....i want one!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2012)

jesus this thing is nuts! I WANT ONE! maybe 2


----------



## amdftw (Mar 21, 2012)

The question is how much faster??? 
1-5%-FAIL!, 6-10%-so,so , 11-15%-enough, 16-20%-good , 21+%-perfect


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 21, 2012)

If you want to download those video, I guess this is the original link

Launch
Boost


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 21, 2012)

amdftw said:


> 11-15% - enough



This.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2012)

erixx said:


> where that a pair of Mailmen with the triple monitors? hehehehe










Already have them, just waiting for the cards to hit the retail channel. 

Looks like Nvidia has a winner here, fast efficient, and hopefuly, if the rumors are true, priced to kill.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2012)

amdftw said:


> The question is how much faster???
> 1-5%-FAIL!, 6-10%-so,so , 11-15%-enough, 16-20%-good , 21+%-perfect



I wouldnt call any percentage of being faster a fail when its a much smaller and efficient chip then the 7970


----------



## Andrei23 (Mar 21, 2012)

And the AMD was like: 'Release the Kraken!'


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 21, 2012)

I want that fracture thing on games, everywhere, right now. That's what I've been waiting for almost a decade.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 21, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I want that fracture thing on games, everywhere, right now. That's what I've been waiting for almost a decade.



That does look awesome!


----------



## xenocide (Mar 21, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I want that fracture thing on games, everywhere, right now. That's what I've been waiting for almost a decade.



Yea, that's actually an amazing feature.  I find just about everything in the video appealing, TXAA looks great, the dynamic fracturing could be a game changer, and the new fur mechanics could really help insert realism into games.  If this thing is priced at $499, oh boy...


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 21, 2012)

Great an all but why does that fur demo look so bad?


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I wouldnt call any percentage of being faster a fail when its a much smaller and efficient chip then the 7970



None of that matters. Price matters. Smaller doesn't necessarily mean efficient either.


----------



## xNinjaSkillz (Mar 21, 2012)

*hmmmm.....*

Does anyone know if the new card will be available at microcenter right away? I've never checked after launch to see how soon they get them.


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I want that fracture thing on games, everywhere, right now. That's what I've been waiting for almost a decade.



More physx videos here, if you're interested.

http://physxinfo.com/news/7783/gdc-2012-dynamic-not-pre-fractured-physx-destruction-in-real-time/
http://physxinfo.com/news/7748/gdc-2012-new-physx-and-apex-technology-revealed/
http://physxinfo.com/news/7678/physx-3-fluid-simulation-demo-evolves-to-fluid-sandbox/
http://physxinfo.com/news/7796/gdc-2012-enhancing-games-with-apex/
http://physxinfo.com/news/7822/post-gdc-2012-nvidia-apex-showcase/


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 21, 2012)

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=21523562&postcount=3290

Holy crap, it clocks high when TDP lets it. Boost to 1200MHz in Heaven bench, at stock settings.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 21, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I want that fracture thing on games, everywhere, right now. That's what I've been waiting for almost a decade.



Well, that depends on game devs right?

And what about the dynamic clocks? That's pretty heavy stuff, from the graph the highest I've seen was 1.12 GHz - are these considered stock clocks in benchmarks? Does it run at default voltage?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 21, 2012)

Tebow time for nVidia


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 21, 2012)

What exactly is the point of GPU boost over just overclocking it full time?


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What exactly is the point of GPU boost over just overclocking it full time?



Your card won't be stressed as much I suppose, and lower power consumption. Not every game needs a high overclock all the time.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 21, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What exactly is the point of GPU boost over just overclocking it full time?





eddman said:


> Your card won't be stressed as much I suppose, and lower power consumption. Not every game needs a high overclock all the time.



Better efficiency and IIRC they also claim better/smoother overall gameplay


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 21, 2012)

It is more to with staying within allocated TDP range. Overclockers don't really care much about that but now you aren't limited to the highest demanding game with your overclocks.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 21, 2012)

Still waiting. This card could be my next, it is is that super!

The only thing would let me stay with AMD, would be the price, since I'm not rich xD


----------



## JATownes (Mar 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Tebow time for nVidia



NVidia is being traded to the JETS?   

Seriously though, this card looks pretty damn sweet (if the marketing is true).  The dynamic fracturing is an amazing looking feature, as well as the fur demo.  Now if we can just get developers away from console ports maybe some of these features will ACTUALLY be included in games.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What exactly is the point of GPU boost over just overclocking it full time?



Because the majority of buyers don't buy cards to overclock them manually.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well, that depends on game devs right?



It seems to me that this would be something written into the game engine. Reuse of existing engines without physiX modifications to fracturable components would not make use of this.
I would expect this to come over time and we will probably see something similar on all cards.
Don't expect it overnight, though.


----------



## Shihab (Mar 21, 2012)

Push the damned Physx tech already ! 
I dunno why they don't already. Aside from the licensing fees, that might boost their graphics cards sales (albeit not by much).


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It seems to me that this would be something written into the game engine. Reuse of existing engines without physiX modifications to fracturable components would not make use of this.
> I would expect this to come over time and we will probably see something similar on all cards.
> Don't expect it overnight, though.



It's unfortunate really, we have the hardware (aparently) to have some pretty amazing features yet the developer's/coder's don't incorporate it into the proggies


----------



## xkche (Mar 21, 2012)

"GPU boost" is good to people (like me) that cannot OC the VGA.


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> It's unfortunate really, we have the hardware (aparently) to have some pretty amazing features yet the developer's/coder's don't incorporate it into the proggies



This fracture thing is very new and will probably be implemented in upcoming physx games, but don't expect widespread adoption as long as GPU-accelerated physx remains CUDA only. nvidia should port it to OpenCL and/or directcompute or let CUDA work on AMD cards.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2012)

All the PhysX stuff will only work when everyone use it. Till then, a gimmick and nothing else.
It's a great idea, can't deny it but having it on one GPU only is a big fail. It just won't work.
Direct3D didn't become this popular because only NVIDIA was using it. There should really be DirectPhysics library that would essentially do the same thing as PhysX, just on all cards. Only that way we'll see a drastic evolution of physics in all games on all platforms and all graphic cards.


----------



## Shihab (Mar 21, 2012)

eddman said:


> This fracture thing is very new and will probably be implemented in upcoming physx games



Mafia II ? 




RejZoR said:


> It's a great idea, can't deny it but having it on one GPU only is a big fail. It just won't work.



Batman Arkham Asylum ?


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

xkche said:


> "GPU boost" is good to people (like me) that cannot OC the VGA.



Yes. It'd, in concept, bring automated overclocking to the masses. 



Shihabyooo said:


> Mafia II ?



That uses pre-programmed fracturing. Real-time fracturing was shown in GDC 2012 about two weeks ago. I posted its video in page one.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 21, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Better efficiency and IIRC they also claim better/smoother overall gameplay


Correct that is what they are looking to provide. 

Interesting that the tag line form the vidio is "the fastest most efficant GPU _we've_ ever built" 

If they have the reference MSRP at $500, while everything AIB sends to market are like $530, Nvidia and the AIB will have a feast day for a while!  While TMSC diligently work to increase production there won’t be much of any war, it will be June till there’s inventories to wage any price pressure.

So here the question... What type of boost software can or will AMD develop, because it makes a ton of sense if you can really have it work seamlessly. 

The Game looks to have changed and Kepler has the ball.  They now need to hit hard, it's a start but they need this same stuff to be across the mainstream offering and do it (releases) very quick.  Doing it on a $500 enthusist card isn't a boon to a small(er) profit window, they need to open the really *Big* window so more mainstream folk can throw money through.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 21, 2012)

I boost every day of my life!


----------



## sanadanosa (Mar 21, 2012)

Ujesh say BOOST, and magic happen


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 21, 2012)

If this turbo thing works well, AMD will have to do something similar with their next series cards.

 Experienced users will probably just disable turbo and go for a max overclock but for the majority of gamers who dont overclock, nvidia cards with turbo will be hard to beat.

 I'm glad to see they get the message about hot/noisy cards too.

 I dont think the 680 will be enough to kill the 7970 but AMD will need to drop the price and start working on new cards.


----------



## il-leso (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anbody know when they should launch the non reference 680?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 21, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> I dont think the 680 will be enough to kill the 7970 but AMD will need to drop the price and start working on new cards.



I bet they are already working from quite some time. But I think we will not see any changes at the top until the 8000 series will be launched. A dual GK104, rumored to be in the works for May launch, based on what's capable this GPU will probably best the 7990.

The interesting part is what comes next lower down the Kepler line. GK106 is nowhere to be heard of so I expect NV will give us another 2 GPU's based on GK104, one to target price/perf of the 7950 and one for the 7870.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Holy crap, it clocks high when TDP lets it. Boost to 1200MHz in Heaven bench, at stock settings.



i personally am not likeing what that implys, that nvidia throttle when THEY want to get the low tdp and watts use and burst your gfx as fast as THEY want when a bench is running, dont get me wrong im sort of ok with it but not when they want , when I want would be more to my likeing, and though a pain in the ass this feature could be reimagined on any modern card with profileing software


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2012)

PNY GeForce GTX 680 XLR8 Enthusiast Edition says DirectX 11.1 .....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 21, 2012)

erixx said:


> PNY GeForce GTX 680 XLR8 Enthusiast Edition says DirectX 11.1 .....



Maybe only enthusiasts get the DX11.1 feature?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

you  know what sod the 680, whens the 660 or 650 going to be released ,as if i get one of these my two are obsolete anyway ,and i only want one for physx so the bottom feeder version will do.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 21, 2012)

So that guy is telling us that it is not the gpu itself so powerful, but the technology they built.
For me its fake


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 21, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> So that guy is telling us that it is not the gpu itself so powerful, but the technology they built.
> For me its fake



You obviously didn't even watch the video, you could start by watching the first 30 seconds and count how many times the guy says GPU.


----------



## eddman (Mar 21, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> So that guy is telling us that it is not the gpu itself so powerful, but the technology they built.
> For me its fake



For you, I have this:

http://blogs.nvidia.com/author/ujesh-desai/

then this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcMP_QPV-v4


----------



## angelo621 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cant wait for the triple monitors bench. Cuda, physx, energy efficient plus higher fps than 7970.
if it is neck to neck battle i think nvidia will Win..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

nvidia to be fair to them allways turn a good proffit ,


----------



## beck24 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## semantics (Mar 21, 2012)

wait... up to 4 displays? did that means 4 displays off 1 gpu? last time i checked it was 2dvi 1hdmi and 1dp.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2012)

semantics said:


> wait... up to 4 displays? did that means 4 displays off 1 gpu? last time i checked it was 2dvi 1hdmi and 1dp.



yes 4 off one card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yes 4 off one card.


 they are getting their then eh


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 21, 2012)

This car looks great!!! Does any body know what time approximately NDA will be up and W1zz can un leash the review?

The only thing that really bothers me is that I don't like how the display connectors are setup, this means you can't have true single slot card with water, but thats not a huge problem just a miner nit pick.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> This car looks great!!! Does any body know what time approximately NDA will be up and W1zz can un leash the review?
> 
> The only thing that really bothers me is that I don't like how the display connectors are setup, this means you can't have true single slot card with water, but thats not a huge problem just a miner nit pick.



Less than 15 hours till NDA lifts, this is 100% sure. Can't say for sure more accurately.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 21, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> You obviously didn't even watch the video, you could start by watching the first 30 seconds and count how many times the guy says GPU.



And again i tell you that the guy is just lying to you to take your money 
and the same guy took your money for other nvidia cards 
it is not my fault the video is fake, am sure about that
even if the reviews show up nice, nvidia has payed well others to taunt you

BTW opengl has this technology for years so gpu manufacturers are just stealers

Also, Ujesh Desai is a marketing guy who just says things they tought him to

Wait and see yourself


----------



## MikeMurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Show me the price war!


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it me or that 680 had a single 6pin power input?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2012)

@RaXxaa@ said:


> Is it me or that 680 had a single 6pin power input?



It has two 6 pins connectors, they're just mounted in tandem instead of side by side.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 22, 2012)

Newegg had some cards posted, but took them down.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> and the same guy took your money for other nvidia cards



Please don't take this as a personal attack, but, do you realize every other corporation on the planet is out there to take your money? It's called making a profit.

Some corporations lie more than others, but in the end all they want is your money, they are not trying to save the planet or working for any other altruistic reasons...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 22, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> And again i tell you that the guy is just lying to you to take your money
> and the same guy took your money for other nvidia cards
> it is not my fault the video is fake, am sure about that
> even if the reviews show up nice, nvidia has payed well others to taunt you
> ...



I have bought more than 30 graphics cards in recent years and every single time I received a product that performed like it did in respectable reviews such as w1zz @ TPU. Obviously none of them was free. 

I'll be sure to inform you when the day comes I don't receive a product I paid for. But don't hold your breath, it might take more than one lifetime...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

that Evga GTX680 is mine! soon haha


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Newegg had some cards posted, but took them down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/GTX.png



Thats a good price from the looks of it!


----------



## hhumas (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome ...........


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> And again i tell you that the guy is just lying to you to take your money
> and the same guy took your money for other nvidia cards
> it is not my fault the video is fake, am sure about that
> even if the reviews show up nice, nvidia has payed well others to taunt you
> ...



Stop trolling. And if youre not, wait until tomorrow (from what i hear) when W1z posts his review.


----------



## Anath (Mar 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Newegg had some cards posted, but took them down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/GTX.png



Wow I honestly did not see them coming in at 499. I stand corrected. I think I owe a few of you a beer


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 22, 2012)

The 580's are still asking $540 in my area


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2012)

Anath said:


> Wow I honestly did not see them coming in at 499. I stand corrected. I think I owe a few of you a beer



Just get me a 680 and we'll call it even.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 22, 2012)

I was wrong too when I said its going to be +500 card. darn you asus!


----------



## N3M3515 (Mar 22, 2012)

PRICE WAR!!!

leonidas.jpg



That TXAA made my day.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2012)

Newegg






EDIT: Just found this, not mine..


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 22, 2012)

That PR pic gave me an idea, how sweet that thing would look if it was black and white


----------



## eddman (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it already the right time to say, XFX made a wrong move leaving nvidia.


----------



## Anath (Mar 22, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just get me a 680 and we'll call it even.



haha i could probably get u one at cost when i get mine in


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Newegg
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/Capture014010.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...



I received that same email about an hour ago and keep trying to open the link on their webpage but I get no results in the custom search, do you have a direct link to the 680s by any chance? thank you


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the price.  I'll wait for W1zzards review, but I may be buying nVidia cards this generation.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2012)

I was hoping to use EVGA's Step Up program, but I have had my 2 GTX 580's for over a year and a half
Might have to sell the 580's and buy two of these...
Might wait to see what the G110 will bring to the table.



MetalRacer said:


> Newegg had some cards posted, but took them down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/GTX.png


How many are you going to get Metal? I would love to see what you can do with these in 3DMark 11


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received that same email about an hour ago and keep trying to open the link on their webpage but I get no results in the custom search, do you have a direct link to the 680s by any chance? thank you
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/680.jpg



Sadly Newegg has taken down the cards from their web page they only allowed very few people to buy cards for about 5-10min. I have seen  only one persons order go through.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Sadly Newegg has taken down the cards from their web page they only allowed very few people to buy cards for about 5-10min. I have seen  only one persons order go through.



Thanks  Will keep refreshing my browser window every five minutes then 

What a tease


----------



## xenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the whole line launching tomorrow?  As in the 670, 660, etc?  I am interested in how a 660 would perform.


----------



## wolf (Mar 22, 2012)

fast, efficient, new AA, 3 screens on 1 card... excited is an understatment.

I hardly load up games anymore and I want this badly over my GTX570, Nv you seem to have done one bang up job! bring on the Wizzard review!


----------



## p3ngwin1 (Mar 22, 2012)

eddman said:


> More physx videos here, if you're interested.
> 
> http://physxinfo.com/news/7783/gdc-2012-dynamic-not-pre-fractured-physx-destruction-in-real-time/
> http://physxinfo.com/news/7748/gdc-2012-new-physx-and-apex-technology-revealed/
> ...



ooh! 

thanks for those. 

i was wondering where all the GDC'12 info was, hardly saw any on the usual decent websites


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 22, 2012)

amdftw said:


> The question is how much faster???


Technically it makes no difference. PRMan in vid says fastest GPU. 1006MHz core and 6008MHz memory (effective) make the claim valid for a stock card. Try not to overthink PR-speak


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Boost-Ro-Dah!!!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 22, 2012)

If you save the page source and retype some text and load it you can make any site say anything.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2012)

Dunno some thing about that ad that bugs me lol. Not interested in getting or the next gen ATI card although i hope it does well after all the hype i keep seeing with no real evidence


----------



## mamailo (Mar 22, 2012)

About time.
Let the price war begin;Yhea.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 22, 2012)

Another leaked Bencmark !























Spoiler


----------



## radrok (Mar 22, 2012)

The performance numbers are in line more or less with what we've seen with other leaks, anyway what I want to see is how much of an overclock headroom is left in this chip because in the end that's what it is going to make the difference between GK104 and Tahiti.

Stock clocks performance doesn't mean anything, atleast to me.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 22, 2012)

*...*



radrok said:


> The performance numbers are in line more or less with what we've seen with other leaks, anyway what I want to see is how much of an overclock headroom is left in this chip because in the end that's what it is going to make the difference between GK104 and Tahiti.
> 
> Stock clocks performance doesn't mean anything, atleast to me.



Yup, almost the same with the other leaked benchmark, this is a big question, because previously msi HD7970 can reach 1800MHz core clock and 1925MHz memory clock...still waiting for next couple hours


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope you guys are excited!  I need to buy your used 570s.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

radrok said:


> The performance numbers are in line more or less with what we've seen with other leaks, anyway what I want to see is how much of an overclock headroom is left in this chip because in the end that's what it is going to make the difference between GK104 and Tahiti.
> 
> Stock clocks performance doesn't mean anything, atleast to me.



i guess theres reports that it can do 1200mhz on the core with no voltage adjustments and such.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

If there weren't a lot of ocing headroom GPU Boost wouldn't be possible.  Common sense says it will OC just fine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 22, 2012)

So when can we buy one already?
I've been waiting for months for this card.... c'mon nda, c'mon newegg@!!!


----------



## bencrutz (Mar 22, 2012)

xenocide said:


> If there weren't a lot of ocing headroom GPU Boost wouldn't be possible.  Common sense says it will OC just fine.



will it?
assuming GPU Boost already took an advantage of that 'headroom',  i kinda doubt OCing it further will result in great performance scaling like on tahiti. ah, can't wait for wizz's review


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wheres the review! its the 22nd now!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 22, 2012)

^^^ yes!! where!


----------



## xenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> will it?
> assuming GPU Boost already took an advantage of that 'headroom',  i kinda doubt OCing it further will result in great performance scaling like on tahiti. ah, can't wait for wizz's review



Well from the reports it can boost up to 1200 core, and I doubt that's the hard limit.  There's bound to be some more after that, and when you factor in voltage tweaking its not unreasonable.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 22, 2012)

c'mon newegg & review sites!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> c'mon newegg & review sites!!!



im staying up until I am finished reading the entire Wizz review, guru3d, hardwarecanucks, etc reviews and see them on newegg!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 22, 2012)

You'll be up all night, I believe the NDA expires at 6am pacific time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> you'll be up all night, i believe the nda expires at 6am pacific time.



niceee!


----------



## radrok (Mar 22, 2012)

So it's five and a half hours more then.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 22, 2012)

nice, ill be up at 5 anyway.


----------



## radrok (Mar 22, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> nice, ill be up at 5 anyway.



It is going to be 02:00 PM here


----------



## xenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> You'll be up all night, I believe the NDA expires at 6am pacific time.



Interesting.  Why so late


----------



## Recus (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220111&postcount=7531
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220112&postcount=7532
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220109&postcount=7530
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220092&postcount=7521

http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/kampanjer/nvidia_next_generation_architecture_launch_event/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

Recus said:


> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220111&postcount=7531
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220112&postcount=7532
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220109&postcount=7530
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9220092&postcount=7521
> ...



not to bad according to those!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks like tweaktowns is up! its a bit lackluster though. no BF3 benchmark, overclocking benchmarks, multi monitor, and somehow the card uses 50w more then the 7970. Also they are using out dated drivers.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46..._reference_card_video_card_review/index4.html


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 22, 2012)

"The performance really is quite amazing and you can see that at times it has no issues competing with the dual GPU Radeon HD 6990 video card from AMD." -tweaktown

I too noticed they didn't use 300.99, which afaik are the proper drivers for GTX 680.


----------



## okidna (Mar 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> looks like tweaktowns is up! its a bit lackluster though. no BF3 benchmark, overclocking benchmarks, multi monitor, and somehow the card uses 50w more then the 7970. Also they are using out dated drivers.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46..._reference_card_video_card_review/index4.html



Thanks!

AFAIK, Tweaktown never put their overclocking reviews together with reference clock reviews. They always do separate overclocking reviews.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> "The performance really is quite amazing and you can see that at times it has no issues competing with the dual GPU Radeon HD 6990 video card from AMD." -tweaktown
> 
> I too noticed they didn't use 300.99, which afaik are the proper drivers for GTX 680.



yeah 300.99 brought some significant performance enhancements. this GTX680 is a lot of win though


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2012)

Darn no review up yet from W1zz, back to bed woke up at 5AM.


----------

